# Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel



## neoone (22. Juli 2010)

*Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel*

Hallo,
ich habe vor in den nächsten Tagen meinen Rechner mit ner Wasserkühlung auszustatten. 
Zu kühlen ist ein Q6600 (G0 Stepping, momentan 2,88GHz, mit Wakü evtl. etwas mehr) und eine XFX 5850 XXX (von Werk aus leicht übertaktet).
Da ich den Radiator gerne im Gehäuse hätte kann ich maximal nen 360er verwenden.

Im Anhang ist ein Bild von meinem Gehäuse (Chieftec CS 601) mit Luftkühlung. 
Momentan saugen 2 Lüfter vorne Luft rein und hinten geht sie über 2 Lüfter wieder raus. Zusätzlich sorgt das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte natürlich auch für "Abluft". 
Alle Gehäuselüfter sind leider nur 80mm groß da das Gehäuse mehr nicht hergibt.

Meine Frage ist nun wie herum ich die Lüfter am Radiator am besten  Arbeiten lasse. Luft rein oder raus? Und was mach ich am besten mit den Lüftern unten?
Um ein wenig Kühlung für die Festplatten und die NB zu haben sollten sicherlich 1 oder 2 drin bleiben.

Der Radiator soll, wie der Titel es schon sagt, ganz oben in den Deckel. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass von dem Luftstrom von den Lüftern des Radiator kaum etwas unten ankommt.
Immerhin ist durch die Verstärkung und das Netzteil in der Mitte alles ziemlich eng.

Vielen dank schon mal für eure Tipps.

MFG neo


----------



## STER187 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel*

am logischten wäre es die Lüfter ins Case blasen zu lassen.
Absaugende Lüfter sind ja vorhanden und von daher entsteht kein Hitzestau.. 

zudem kommt noch
- Wasser mit der erwärmten Luft aus dem Case zu "kühlen" ist nicht so das wahre

sicherlich gibt es jetzt zu 100% das Argument: "aber der Kamineffekt...pipapo"

das ist nebensächlich, da die Luft von oben hineinströmt, ein paar Komponenten sicherlich brav mitkühlt und dann schön vom Lüfter am Heck abgesaugt wird..

von daher ist in deinem Fall REINBLASEND die Top-Variante

mfg
STER187


----------



## dorow (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel*



neoone schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun wie herum ich die Lüfter am Radiator am besten  Arbeiten lasse. Luft rein oder raus? Und was mach ich am besten mit den Lüftern unten?
> Um ein wenig Kühlung für die Festplatten und die NB zu haben sollten sicherlich 1 oder 2 drin bleiben.
> MFG neo



Die Lüfter sollten am Radiator so angebracht werden das diese die Luft aus dem Gehäuse fördern ( ist meine eigene Erfahrung). Als Radiator würde ich dir einen dicken Radiator empfehlen z.B.Phobya G-Changer 360 Bundle mit 3x Phobya G-Silent 12 1500rpm Red LED. Von den 80mm Lüftern lässt du nur den vor den Festplatten drin un regelst diesen runter (Netzteil und Grafikkarte sugen ja auch raus / unterdruck). Die Festplatten brauchen nur einen geringen Luftstrom. Die hinteren kannst du alle entfernen. Beobachte die Temperatur der Grafikkarte und regel gegebenfalls  den Lüfter in der Front hoch oder setze  noch einen dazu (geregelt).


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel*

In diesem Gehäuse würde ich mich auch eher an STER187s Rat halten (kalte Luft rein). Da ist genügend Platz unter dem Deckel und nach unten ist sowieso recht dicht. Bessere Kühlung ist damit allemal gewährleistet. 

Unten würde ich die vorderen 80er Lüfter einfach so weit runter regeln, dass sie leise sind oder leisere einsetzen. Ein oder vllt. zwei kann man u.U. auch weg lassen. Da die Graka ja als größte Wärmequelle wegfällt sollte der Kühlluftbedarf geringer werden. 
Die Lüfter hinten kann man weg lassen. Runter regeln der Lüfter wird aber nötig sein - 80er sind einfach von Natur aus nicht die leisesten. Inder Rückwand
Oben über dem Netzteil würde ich wenn möglich noch einen leisen 120er einbauen der die Abwärme vom Radi hinten raus bläst. Eine entsprechende Blende gibt es meines Wissen für das Gehäuse (vllt. war´s aber auch das CS901).

In Gehäusen ohne abgetrennten Oberteil ist es meistens kaum zu vermeiden mit vorgewärmter Innenluft zu kühlen. Entsprechend sind die Temperaturen aber ein wenig schlechter.


----------



## neoone (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel*

Danke für die Tipps!

Die 80er Lüfter sind Enermax UC-8AEBS und haben jeweils ne kleinen Poti am Kabel mit dem man wunderbar die Drehzahl regeln kann.
Die kann ich also ohne Probleme ruhigstellen.

Ich hab gerade mal nachgemessen, über dem Netzteil sind bereits die passenden Löcher für nen 120er Lüfter vorhanden, da brauch ich also garkeinen Adapter. 
Und da ich den Lüfter vom CPU Kühler ja mit ner Wakü nich mehr brauche kann ich den da oben hinsetzen.

Nur muss der von außen drangeschraubt werden, da innen wegen dem Radiator kein Platz ist. Das dürfte aber kein Problem sein.
Regeln kann ich den ja uber ne Lüftersteuerung im 5,25" Schacht die ich sowieso für den Radiator dazu holen wollte.

MFG Andy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel*



neoone schrieb:


> Im Anhang ist ein Bild von meinem Gehäuse (Chieftec CS 601) mit Luftkühlung.



CS601 sollte ein Midi-Tower sein, das auf dem Bild ist imho ein CS901.



> Alle Gehäuselüfter sind leider nur 80mm groß da das Gehäuse mehr nicht hergibt.



Dremel 



> eine Frage ist nun wie herum ich die Lüfter am Radiator am besten  Arbeiten lasse. Luft rein oder raus? Und was mach ich am besten mit den Lüftern unten?



Radiator: Rausblasen lassen. Kamineffekt im Gehäuse kann man zwar vergessen, aber Konvektion gibt es trotzdem. Und die sorgt dafür, dass die warme Luft, die du aus dem Gehäuse bläst, um dieses herum nach oben steigt.
Wenn du da ansaugst, hast du einen Kurzschluss...
Aus diesem Grund sollte auch hinten kein Lüfter reinblasen, solange eine Grafikkarte mit DES zum Einsatz kommt. (sobald die auch @wakü ist müsste man mal gucken, wie es mit dem Abstand zum Netzteil aussieht. Imho sollte das aber reichen, um Abluft und Zuluft zu etwaigen saugenden Lüftern in der Rückwand zu trennen)
Rausblasen muss da aber auch nichts, ohne größere Hitzequellen im Gehäuse reicht das Netzteil aus.
Bleibt noch vorne: Einen vor den Festplatten würde ich drinlassen, den zweiten noch solange, die Graka viel Luft benötigt.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Radiator: Rausblasen lassen. Kamineffekt im Gehäuse kann man zwar vergessen, aber Konvektion gibt es trotzdem. Und die sorgt dafür, dass die warme Luft, die du aus dem Gehäuse bläst, um dieses herum nach oben steigt.



Das tut sie aber nicht vollflächig sondern im Wesentlichen an der Rückwand da sie dort zum Großteil austritt. Es ist daher nicht zu befürchten, dass ein deckelmonierter Radiator der Außenluft ansaugt durch nennenswert erwärmte Luft die durch Konvektion zum Deckel gelangt negativ beeinflusst wird. 
Du verkennst da meiner Ansicht nach auch den deutlichen Effekt den kühle Außenluft auf die Effektivität der Wakü hat und bewertest die aktive Wärmeabfuhr aus dem Gehäuse etwas über. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Durch das Ansaugen kühler Außenluft gelingt es sogar manchmal mit signifikant weniger Radiatorfläche die gleiche Kühlwirkung zu erreichen ohne, dass das restliche Innenleben dem Hitzestau zum Opfer fällt . Man muss nur die Luft entsprechend führen - daher würde ich den Radiator Außenluft ansaugen lassen und die erwärmte Luft aus dem oberen Abteil nach hinten aktiv per Lüfter raus befördern. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit die vllt. ein Kompromiss aus beiden Taktiken darstellt, und möglicher weise sogar noch besser funktioniert, wäre möglich wenn einige Laufwerksschächte vorne und die Fronttür nicht benötigt werden. Das ginge dann folgendermaßen:

Die obersten zwei 5,25"-Blenden werden ausgebaut und an die Rückwand kommt weiterhin der ausblasende 120er Lüfter. Dei Radiatorlüfter werden nun ebenfalls nach oben ausblasend angebracht. Damit ergeben sich zwei Effekte:

1.) Von vorne wird durch den großen Lüfter an der Rückwand kühle Luft angesaugt die unter den Radiator gelangt, wo sie sich mit der angewärmten Luft vermischt. Das ist immer noch besser als nur angewärmte Luft. 
2.) Wie eine Wasserstrahlpumpe unterstützt der leichte Längsströmung unter dem Deckel die natürlich Konvektion. 

Der zweite Punkt kommt aber wahrscheinlich nur zum tragen, wenn der obere Hecklüfter recht viel Durchsatz hat. 

Nur mal so als Idee zum drüber nachdenken. Vielen ist die Fronttür bei den Chieftec CSX01 Gehäusen ja schließlich heilig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lüfteranordnung, Radiator im Deckel*

Möglich, dass auch der Aufstellungsort eine entscheidende Rolle spielt.
Ich geh da intuitiv von meinem Worst-Case aus, bei dem die Warmluft nur schwer in andere Richtungen entweichen kann, als oberhalb des Gehäuses. In meiner Zeit mit DES-GTX war es da (gefühlt) nicht unbedingt kälter, als im Gehäuse (obwohl letztes nur unzureichend belüftet und durch die CPU aufgeheizt wurde - was hier beides nicht der Fall wäre).

Imho wird aber auch die Wakü-Kühlleistung überbewertet. Die meisten Leute würden selbst von 10K mehr an der CPU nie was merken, vernachlässigen für 1-2°C Wassertemperatur aber die (passive) Kühlung diverser Mainboardkomponenten. Da die CPU hier einen Triple für sich alleine bekommt, wäre imho die Luftkühlung der Grafikkarte und des Netzteils die Bereiche, die am ehesten Optimierung benötigen. Denen von oben her warme (und ggf. rezirkulierte  ) Luft zuzuschieben (und wenn man 3 Lüfter reinblasen und nur einen im oberen Bereich rausblasen lässt, dann wird der einzelne entweder laut, oder ein Teil der Luft kommt in die untere Gehäusehälfte) ist sicherlich sinnvoll und keinesfalls eine Verbesserung einer ohnehin exellenten Wassertemperatur um 2K wert.


----------

